# Speed HD



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone chance of Speed HD before this decade ends?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

It should be here any day now. Charlie had a logo of it up on the last Charlie Chat.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Cyclone said:


> It should be here any day now. Charlie had a logo of it up on the last Charlie Chat.


Does that mean "SOON"?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Yep, its right around the corner. Should be soon. At least before Summer.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

I really hope it's up before the last weekend in March. That is if F1 is still racing in Melbourne.

Watching the races on an overly compressed SD feed from E* was tough to watch after a few races from FoxHD OTA.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Schizm said:


> I really hope it's up before the last weekend in March. That is if F1 is still racing in Melbourne.


Oh darned! Now they have a date to allow to pass by before adding News Corp. channels HD.:sure:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

calgary2800 said:


> Anyone chance of Speed HD before this decade ends?


It depends ... do you define decades as fractions of a millennium or did the decade start 1/1/2000 with the millennium starting 1/1/2001?

There is a better chance that the channel will be on DISH Network by 2011 than by 2010 ... if only because there is another year to negotiate.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

One thing I know for certain. The new season of "Damages" returns to FX January 7, so I have to believe we won't see any new News Corp. HD channels before February.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

man, of all the HD channels i want, this is in the top 2. CW being number one.

During the Nascar season i'll be in heaved with SpeedHD


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Direct from Charley Chat link:

"May Launch": In discussion/negotiations with ...
BET, CMT, MTV, VH1, Comedy Central, FX, Spike, Speed, Nickelodeon, Showtime

I'm sure the intent was "Maybe", but is more likely to mean the month of May.  

How "soon" is "soon"? To me it means TODAY. To Dish it means "by the end of the year". They just left out that the year was 2010.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Being the one that typed the chat summary, may launch means could launch not the month.

The statement was along the lines of "these channels may launch" not "these channels are scheduled for a May launch". I'd have to go back and listen for the exact wording. The impression was that the channels could be on at any moment.

Summaries are summaries ... they are not intended to be exact quotes. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

Whoa, comedy central would be great too! I don't watch the others. though I'm surprised the music channels weren't hd a long time ago based on their content.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Music" channels are practically "reality TV" channels ... if you call that world reality.
It seems that the only music channels left are the 116 audio channels on DISH and 67 on DirecTV ... except Palladia - which is a music HD channel.

Reality TV has been behind in converting to HD production.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah I guess I remember the good ole days. I remember when MTV first came online. it use to be all videos.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

FastnoNOC said:


> man, of all the HD channels i want, this is in the top 2. CW being number one.
> 
> During the Nascar season i'll be in heaved with SpeedHD


I woke up this moring with our San Diego Local CW station in HD today.
Hopefully we will have speed in early Feb.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm expecting to have it in Feb. when the new bird goes online.

Along with this Eastern Arc debacle, if we start the new NASCAR season without SpeedHD, I may be slamming the door on Charlie and his BS.


----------



## tasmithe (Jun 4, 2008)

That's ALMOST as useless as giving QVC in HD? Uhm...who on EARTH would need to see that junky jewelry in HD??? 

Yeesh


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Same people who would want to watch FISHING in HD? lol

Add me to the list who puts Speed HD near the top of their wanna-haves.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

tasmithe said:


> That's ALMOST as useless as giving QVC in HD? Uhm...who on EARTH would need to see that junky jewelry in HD???
> 
> Yeesh


I know it's :lol: 
but I was reading some time ago that QVC pays higher fees to cable/sat companies to have larger broadband space, so the quality of the image is better. Apparently it helps their sales. If you think about it, it actually makes sense...
If all this is true, I would not be surprised if they launched in HD.

As far as I'm concerned, I put my +1 for Speed HD!


----------



## champion6 (Dec 7, 2004)

I **HOPE** that E* has SpeedHD before the start of the 2009 NASCAR season!


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I want Speed HD before Barrett-Jackson '09 but that means it needs to be up withing 30 days, I remember last year I was hoping for it before Palm Dale and that of course didn't happen. FWIW we got CW HD a month or two ago, it was kind of sad not having Denvers CW in HD when all the other network channels are and it is Dish's home town. I'd also love FX ASAP, out of the above list Spike is the only other one I'd really have to have.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> It should be here any day now. Charlie had a logo of it up on the last Charlie Chat.


You're wrong. There won't be any new HD channels until next year.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

FastnoNOC said:


> Whoa, comedy central would be great too! I don't watch the others. though I'm surprised the music channels weren't hd a long time ago based on their content.


I'm waiting for Comedy Central HD. I don't care about TVLAND much because they veered to reality. Tthere's lots of old TV Classics on AOL like Father knows best, Superman, Dick Van ****. Real good PQ.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> "Music" channels are practically "reality TV" channels ... if you call that world reality.
> It seems that the only music channels left are the 116 audio channels on DISH and 67 on DirecTV ... except Palladia - which is a music HD channel.
> 
> Reality TV has been behind in converting to HD production.


There's MTV HITS, MTV HITS, VH1 SOUL & CMT-PC that plays video but not in HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> There's MTV HITS, MTV HITS, VH1 SOUL & CMT-PC that plays video but not in HD.


This is a Dish Network forum ... kindly discuss DISH Network ... thanks.


----------



## PghGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

James Long said:


> This is a Dish Network forum ... kindly discuss DISH Network ... thanks.


 ummm...if this is what you really want, why the need to reference channels on DirecTV??? 

Originally Posted by James Long 
"Music" channels are practically "reality TV" channels ... if you call that world reality.
It seems that the only music channels left are the 116 audio channels on DISH and *67 on DirecTV *... except Palladia - which is a music HD channel.

Reality TV has been behind in converting to HD production


----------



## newDishguy (Dec 22, 2008)

calgary2800 said:


> Anyone chance of Speed HD before this decade ends?


YES.
I had a nice chat with the tech while he was installing in my new Turbo HD dish on the roof (I handed it to him) and I told him I read the new bird was up Dec 10th 
and he said the new satellite will be in full swing in Feb and there will be a big increase in HD channels!!!!!! :hurah:


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> There's MTV HITS, MTV HITS, VH1 SOUL & CMT-PC that plays video but not in HD.


Yes there are some missing HD channels, Speed just being one of them. In the meantime we can use DLB, PiP, Autotune. We don't have to suffer through advertising banners everytime we bring up the guide, and we aren't forced to see channels we don't get if we don't want to, and have a nice Archive feature as well($40 to activate is a little much, but it has proven useful. 
So while we are waiting for the new bird, and for Dish to make agreements, we can live with Superior Hardware.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

^^good point about the guide advertisements. That ticks me off when I use others' D*

The past two Charlie Chats he has mentioned E* were in talks & IIRC, they hoped to get it done by the end of the year. They even stated gauging the importance of new HD channels comes from customer requests. So send a programming request asking for E* to add SpeedTV in HD. Once SpeedTV HD is online I'll stop complaining...I think


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

There cannot be a BIG increase in HD channels, because there aren't that many HD channels out there to be had.

Many that we now "have" are spotty for HD as it is and are mostly upconverted SD zoomed to fill the 16X9 screen.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

renpar61 said:


> I know it's :lol:
> but I was reading some time ago that QVC pays higher fees to cable/sat companies to have larger broadband space, so the quality of the image is better. Apparently it helps their sales. If you think about it, it actually makes sense...
> If all this is true, I would not be surprised if they launched in HD.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, I put my +1 for Speed HD!


QVC has been in HD since May on U-verse & Directv I think.


----------



## ericboutin (Nov 11, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I want Speed HD before Barrett-Jackson '09 but that means it needs to be up withing 30 days, I remember last year I was hoping for it before Palm Dale and that of course didn't happen.


Aww man!! You had to say this!! I hadn't thought of how great that would be!! 
Dang maybe next year!!


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

i sure hope it gets here before this

http://www.nascar.com/2008/news/headlines/cup/12/23/speed.january.schedule/index.html


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

FastNOC said:


> i sure hope it gets here before this
> 
> http://www.nascar.com/2008/news/headlines/cup/12/23/speed.january.schedule/index.html


Get it on U-verse. SPEED HD channel 1652


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

I am probably going to get U-verse, and keep Dish. I want the 18megabit download and 10mb up limits. they told me I have to get the whole package including tv, so i'll get it and just not hook that part up.

I wouldn't part with dish right now for any carrier that I can think of. They've been great to me so far (1.5 years)


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

FastNOC said:


> I am probably going to get U-verse, and keep Dish. I want the 18megabit download and 10mb up limits. they told me I have to get the whole package including tv, so i'll get it and just not hook that part up.
> 
> I wouldn't part with dish right now for any carrier that I can think of. They've been great to me so far (1.5 years)


I looked at the U-Verse site a couple of months ago and it's still not available in my area. The troubling part is the max upload speed I saw was the same as I have now, 768k. 10megs up?

This crap makes no sense. ATT and Dish are partnered up, I have "ATT Dish" service (started with a Homezone and went to a 722 for HD). If News Corp struck a deal to allow ATT to run Speed on U-Verse, then why would that not be leverage to put the channel on Dish? We even HAVE Speed, so what's the problem!!!???

I'm expecting SpeedHD and the other channels shown during the last Charlie Chat to go live with the new Sat does.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

davethestalker said:


> If News Corp struck a deal to allow ATT to run Speed on U-Verse, then why would that not be leverage to put the channel on Dish?


It's not like AT&T owns Dish, they just have a marketing agreement, that ends at the end of January 2009. It would be AT&T would need to force Charlies hand to add it and Charlie doesn't do anything he doesn't want to do.


----------

